# Cruise Control (ASCD) SET light blinks rapidly



## timl94 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi, I have a 2005 Sentra. the cruise cntrl set light would blink fast. I checked and cleaned the brake switch but the SET would not stop flashing. To get it working again I had to Reset the codes in the ECU/ECM. I bought a hand held diagnostic code reader for $20. Very good thing to have for any car newer than 1994.
So after you check fix fuses, brake light switch, steering wheel controls. If problem persists, reset the ECU codes.


----------

